# In Grubboot keine Tastatur

## Max Steel

So nach meiner komplett neu Installation habe ich ein kleines Problem,

ICh habe im Grub Bootmenue keine Tastatur, das beschraenkt sich rein auf Grub, im System selber is alles wieder normal.

MEine Frage:

Weiss einer von euch hoffentlich wie ich meine USB-HID Konforme Tastatur unter Grub zum laufen kriege?

In der LiveCD hat sie in IsoLinux auch nicht funktioniert.

Wenn das unmoeglich ist, dann finde ich mich halt damit ab, aber schoen waere es trotzdem, wenn es gehen koennte.

----------

## firefly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> So nach meiner komplett neu Installation habe ich ein kleines Problem,
> 
> ICh habe im Grub Bootmenue keine Tastatur, das beschraenkt sich rein auf Grub, im System selber is alles wieder normal.
> 
> MEine Frage:
> ...

 

funktioniert die tastatur auch im bios-konfigurations menu?

----------

## Max Steel

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   So nach meiner komplett neu Installation habe ich ein kleines Problem,
> 
> ICh habe im Grub Bootmenue keine Tastatur, das beschraenkt sich rein auf Grub, im System selber is alles wieder normal.
> 
> MEine Frage:
> ...

 

Ja da funktioniert sie auch.

Sie funktioniert ueberall davor und ueberall danach.

Bei anderen Betriebssystemen geht sie ja auch, nur im Grub eben nicht.

Vielleicht wenn ich ein downgrade mache.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja da funktioniert sie auch.
> 
> Sie funktioniert ueberall davor und ueberall danach.
> ...

 

Hi Max,

So wie das für mich aber aussieht, hast du USB-Unterstützung beim Boot-Start trotzdem deaktiviert. Aber dann würde man damit gar nicht erst ins Bios kommen. Vielleicht wirfst du trotzdem noch mal einen Blick hinein, ob die Einstellungen noch stimmen...

Hast du die Tastatur neu? Hat sie vorher funktioniert? Welche Grub-Verson benutzt du denn jetzt bzw. hast du vorher benutzt?

Ich kenne das von dir beschriebene Problem, aber es  taucht bei mir z.B. nur auf wenn mein Rechner 3x beim Booten abgebrochen (reset) wurde und das Bios im "Abgesicherten Modus" startet. Denn dann fehlt bei mir die "Bios-USB-at-Boottime-Unterstützung" und dann zeigt sich das von dir beschriebene Problem.

Mfg Chris

----------

## Max Steel

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   
> 
> Ja da funktioniert sie auch.
> 
> Sie funktioniert ueberall davor und ueberall danach.
> ...

 

Hi Chris

 *Quote:*   

> So wie das für mich aber aussieht, hast du USB-Unterstützung beim Boot-Start trotzdem deaktiviert. Aber dann würde man damit gar nicht erst ins Bios kommen. Vielleicht wirfst du trotzdem noch mal einen Blick hinein, ob die Einstellungen noch stimmen...

 

Werd ich dann machen wenn der emerge durch ist.

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du die Tastatur neu? Hat sie vorher funktioniert? Welche Grub-Verson benutzt du denn jetzt bzw. hast du vorher benutzt?

 

Relativ neu, ja, davor hat ich ne PS2 dann bin ich auf USB weil die alte zu spinnen angefangen hat.

 *Quote:*   

> Ich kenne das von dir beschriebene Problem, aber es  taucht bei mir z.B. nur auf wenn mein Rechner 3x beim Booten abgebrochen (reset) wurde und das Bios im "Abgesicherten Modus" startet. Denn dann fehlt bei mir die "Bios-USB-at-Boottime-Unterstützung" und dann zeigt sich das von dir beschriebene Problem.

 

Okay, danke ich werd dann mal schauen.

 *Quote:*   

> Mfg Chris

 

MfG Max

----------

## py-ro

Moin,

selbst wenn USB Legacy Support deaktiviert ist, kann man bei den meisten Mainboards beim starten ins BIOS, wohl damit man sich nicht aussperrt   :Wink: 

Py

----------

## Max Steel

Danke Jungens,

Das wars, ihr seit großartig, danke.

----------

